# html Seite für andere Browser anpassen!



## Dolphon (9. Dezember 2004)

Moin.

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Wenn ich meine Seite im IE öffne ist alles so wie es sein sollte. Soblad ich sie aber mit Opera oder unter Linux Konquer öffne, ist die ganze Seite verunstaltet. D.H die css Dateien funktionieren nicht, Texte, die in der Mitte sein sollten, sind aufeinmal links, und auch manche Tabellen sind verrückt. 
Weiß einer wie ich Abhilfe schaffen kann?

MFG

Dolphon


----------



## redlama (9. Dezember 2004)

Du könntest zum einen Deinen Seite W3C konform machen (W3C = World Wide Web Consortium = Die Truppe, die Internet Standards definiert). Ob sie konform ist kannst Du mit dem W3C Validator testen.
Ansonsten hilft wohl nur viel Fleiß und viele starke Nerven beim Testen und Anpassen.

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (9. Dezember 2004)

Eine gleichmäßigere Darstellung auf verschiedensten Plattformen setzt die Validität von Markup und CSS voraus. Zu prüfen sind diese unter anderem beim The W3C Markup Validation Service oder W3C CSS-Validierungsservice.


----------

